# After how many Reo's do you call it quits..?



## Petrus (7/1/16)

Good Evening Guys. My collection at the moment is two mods and three authentic Atty's and got some very promising thoughts for 2016.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/1/16)

For me, 2 Reos are 'functional' any more would become a luxury but that's just me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/16)

I don't think one ever can really call it quits @Petrus 

More devices = more flavours on tap

More atties you love = more devices needed to keep them on tap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (7/1/16)

I can handle 6 (2 Woodvils, 2 Grands, 2 Minis) with a different flavour in each. Three regulated mods on the side, one with a dripper (Sapor) and two with tanks (GEM and Goliath V2).
Of course it is an overkill!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/1/16)

Lol... I'm over the moon with one :|

Truth be told, two would be amazing, and I would cork it at 3.

3 flavour profiles on Reo tap would be bliss

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/1/16)

One always ponders this question before buying another REO. Do you ever call it quits?…. I know some people who have moved on from their REO`s and on to high/higher wattage regulated mods, TC etc. The key for me is finding the right atty with the perfect build to really enjoy the mod. Having said that personally I have 2 Mini`s, 5 Grands, 4 RM2`s, 2 Nuppin`s, 2 Cyclones with AFC, a Chalice 3 and an Odin. All authentic but I have my suspicions about the Odin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)

Happily I have sold more than 10 of my REO's over time and only have 12 left with 2 x P67's soon to be on their way! But only really use 3 of them on a daily basis... so I would have to say 4 is enough because I have some regulated devices and great tanks to play with as well!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (8/1/16)

Is this a trick question?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Petrus (8/1/16)

My newest line to convince my wife is that some people invest in Kruger Rands, but I invest in my health.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> One always ponders this question before buying another REO. Do you ever call it quits?…. I know some people who have moved on from their REO`s and on to high/higher wattage regulated mods, TC etc. The key for me is finding the right atty with the perfect build to really enjoy the mod. Having said that personally I have 2 Mini`s, 5 Grands, 4 RM2`s, 2 Nuppin`s, 2 Cyclones with AFC, a Chalice 3 and an Odin. All authentic but I have my suspicions about the Odin.


If thats the Odin you got from me don't be suspicious its Authentic as @Andre will confirm.


----------



## Andre (8/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> If thats the Odin you got from me don't be suspicious its Authentic as @Andre will confirm.


Yip, got that directly from the manufacturer. Documents can be provided in open court.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## andro (8/1/16)

for me 3. grand mini and wood. Like to have one each .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek (8/1/16)

I just want a mini to start with. Will see how hooked I get after that  

Might have to take a trip out to @Andre once I do buy my first one and get some lessons. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (8/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> I just want a mini to start with. Will see how hooked I get after that
> 
> Might have to take a trip out to @Andre once I do buy my first one and get some lessons.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



My first Reo was a mini. Really loved that thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (8/1/16)

The 2 hours of abusing Andre's reos at the meet was enough to make me really jelly. Pricey but I can see the appeal even if the bank doesn't agree. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (8/1/16)

I'm still praying someone will sponsor me one... just one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman211991 (8/1/16)

Casper said:


> I'm still praying someone will sponsor me one... just one....


You and me both 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> If thats the Odin you got from me don't be suspicious its Authentic as @Andre will confirm.





Andre said:


> Yip, got that directly from the manufacturer. Documents can be provided in open court.


Yip it’s the one I got from you awhile back @Genosmate . I did not really care about it but then this thread got me thinking.
Here’s a pic of mine for reference:



Apologies to @Petrus for the hijack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/1/16)

When your credit card says 'transaction unsuccessful, insufficient funds'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (9/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> I just want a mini to start with. Will see how hooked I get after that
> 
> Might have to take a trip out to @Andre once I do buy my first one and get some lessons.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hi @Nimatek

I do love my mini to bits - but I would humbly suggest a Grand as your first.
Because of the bigger 18650 battery that allows for more flexibility with coils and more battery capacity
And more juice on board

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (9/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Nimatek
> 
> I do love my mini to bits - but I would humbly suggest a Grand as your first.
> Because of the bigger 18650 battery that allows for more flexibility with coils and more battery capacity
> And more juice on board


@Silver, I have noticed, when building micro coils, even dual or parallel, I get decent battery life with my mini, taking into consideration 3ml juice, just in time for a refill and a battery change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/1/16)

I think 3 reos were the perfect number. 
3 flavours to switch to during the day and to get you through the whole day and into the next morning. 

I'm down to one reo and in all honesty I only need 1.
My ADV is in there and caring 1 extra battery and 1 extra bottle of my ADV and 1 pre built atty ready to be primed is backup enough. 
I do however believe in a backup device and now the rolo is my backup and driving mod because I don't like to watch that I don't over squonk while driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (9/1/16)

Wow. Interesting. I can see how this hobby can grab one. I must be honest. My wife is my biggest obstacle. Infact it's a good thing, otherwise I would probably be buying vape Gear without much restraint. This hobby is super addictive -- no pun intended.

It's amazing how we tend to "justify" our purchases once a new little hobby blossoms. And of course we keep some purchases "secret" until one day they ask: "When did you buy that?" And we answer: "Oh that? I bought that a long time ago".

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper (10/1/16)

Waine said:


> Wow. Interesting. I can see how this hobby can grab one. I must be honest. My wife is my biggest obstacle. Infact it's a good thing, otherwise I would probably be buying vape Gear without much restraint. This hobby is super addictive -- no pun intended.
> 
> It's amazing how we tend to "justify" our purchases once a new little hobby blossoms. And of course we keep some purchases "secret" until one day they ask: "When did you buy that?" And we answer: "Oh that? I bought that a long time ago".
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


Whahaha!!!!     that is the absolute brutal truth!! Whahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (12/1/16)

*Almost there.......*
*

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

You need a Black Grand to complete that set, but you also need another black mini to donate to me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

